# Lightroom 5.5 to Photoshop CC 2014 Not Working



## canyonlight (Jun 30, 2014)

I am trying to open an image file from Lightroom 5.5 to Photoshop CC 2014. 

Cmd+E gives me the option to edit a copy with Lightroom adjustments, but then nothing happens when I click that.

Same results from Photo>Edit In...

Photoshop starts but no image.

Seemed to work okay yesterday.

What obscure setting is getting me in trouble?

Thanks


----------



## canyonlight (Jun 30, 2014)

Uh...never mind.

I uninstalled and reinstalled Photoshop CC 2014. That seems to have corrected it.

Thanks.


----------

